# Free beagles



## Kevin D (Apr 30, 2004)

Two years ago we moved from a house where my dogs had a large fenced yard to a house with a kennel. We no longer have the time to walk and run them the amount that they need and deserve. Free to a good home where they will get hunted and run. Take one or both:

Elmer - Ten year old male, black and tan, oversized (16"+), best running and handling dog I have ever had. Huge mouth. Fast, ARHA Little Pack style. Has not slowed down despite his age and still pounds the rabbits. Out of Hidden Hill Black As Coal B (Rendy/Deb Brown). Not good with young children (Somewhat nervous/skittish, snapped at my daughter once when she put him in a bear hug).

Dixie - Five year old female, medium sized, black and tan, spayed. Average running, good with kids. Out of Indian Hills Major (Keith Bergakker). 

Both are housebroken, completely deer broke, and not gun shy. 

I am located in Rockford. Cell # 616-901-8438


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

I have a feeling that my 5yo female is going to be really well behaved for a few days.


----------



## dogrunner (Jun 27, 2010)

do you still have the beagles


----------



## Kevin D (Apr 30, 2004)

Yes, still have them.


----------

